# Favorite Trolling Lures



## xfreemanx (Oct 26, 2006)

What is your most effective trolling lure?

I have used the Storm Deep Thunder and like it but haven't had the luck to hook fish yet. I wonder if I was using the wrong colors. They were Blue FireTiger and another orange fire tiger color.

How about the xraps, cd magnums and manns stretch? Any comments on these? Best color? How does one pick color depending on fishing conditions.?

Thanks!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

hear lots bout the mann's stretch baits


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

what are you trolling for? Different baits for different species.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Manns for stripers is what I meant...out of what he mentioned...idk what he's wantin


----------



## xfreemanx (Oct 26, 2006)

Im trolling for dolphin, kingfish, wahoo, barracuda etc...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I use*

The Mann's stretch models. They work great.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

xfreemanx said:


> Im trolling for dolphin, kingfish, wahoo, barracuda etc...



ballys. they are your friend. learn to rig them. They catch everything. Don't know if cigar minnows are common down there, up here they are a common dead bait for kings. Also live baits like blue runners(hardtails). 

You'll probably get more answers from a boating site in your area, i'm not really familiar with techniques and preferred baits in texas.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Check out the Island lures these are great trolling lure for big game fishing.

http://www.mirrolure.com/biggame/index.html


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

You have to have a blue-white Ilander in your spread if you are going for pelagics


----------



## AL SEARS (Feb 10, 2007)

Caught quite a few Grouper with the Manns Stretch 12/18/25 and 30,depending upon where we was trolling, Capt Ernie from Sea Tow been getting quite a few shallow water grouper with Floating Rapala 13 i think was size,said he was in 10ft water and lure was down to 6/7 feet.


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

Everyone should have a red and white Rapala magnum in their bag of tricks.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

purple stretch 30


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Cider plugs and Mann's stretch +30 for them toothy fish and spoons and umbrellas with shad for them stripes..

Anything fast trolled for them kings and wahoo they love them feathers..

100% ballys know them live by them, learn how to fast rig and double hook or even circle hook rig also know and bridle rigging..

Man getting a woody thinking about the upcoming season....


----------

